# Squid problem, help! please!



## Zeus (Aug 30, 2002)

I've recently installed the squid chache proxy server on my os x 10.1.5. I've configured it using the webmin module for squid.
I've noticed a problem just today.When in webmin i ask to the squid daemon to rebuild the chache it report errors and then it says that the squid restart operation has failed.

HERE IS THE ERROR LOG.



> &#65279; Clear and Rebuild Cache
> 
> Stopping squid ...
> .. Done
> ...




Is there anyone can help me setting the acl rules? I've no idea on how to do this!
Thanks in advance


----------

